# Irapuato or Puebla



## zoeybloom (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi All,
We have an opportunity with my husbands job to move from the US to either Irapuato or Puebla. We have 2 children who are 6 & 9, so school options and safety are very important. Would love your input on either town. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

zoeybloom said:


> Hi All,
> We have an opportunity with my husbands job to move from the US to either Irapuato or Puebla. We have 2 children who are 6 & 9, so school options and safety are very important. Would love your input on either town. Thank you in advance for your help!


I can't speak of Irapuato (I don't even have any idea where it is).

We've been here going on five years now. Perhaps two years ago we took a weekend trip to Puebla with some Mexican friends. I'll say this - we never visited Puebla before but had we, we might have moved there. It is very nice. Close to Mexico City. Very nice centro area. Lots of business. I think it must be due to the European auto influence.

We live in a city which has some auto industry on the south side - perhaps 10 miles away as a crow flies. We hate going to that area of town - in fact next time I will take a taxi - but at no point did I have that feeling in Puebla - but then again - it was a weekend.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Coming from one who has never been to either one.... well I have driven the Irapuato bypass several times...... and doesn't have any direct information about young children and schooling in either: I don't think there would be any question for me about which one... Puebla, one of the five most important Spanish colonial cities in Mexico! In all my years of following several Mexican Forums I have never once heard anyone say they wanted to visit or move to Irapuato, but Puebla... many times.

Why? Culture, history, beauty, location, 'closeness' to other places of great interest to visit (think Mexico City, Cuernavaca, Taxco, Xalapa, Veracruz City and maybe even Oaxaca). 

But also be aware that the population of Puebla City, at 3 million, is 5-6 times that of Irapuato if that makes any difference to you. The climate in Irapuato will be warmer (80s average) than Puebla (70s average), probably due to the higher elevation of the latter.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Definitely Puebla
More...everything
Beautiful city, history, great food, great everything 
Irapuato? What is that? Does it even exist?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been to both several times. Here's my impressions:

Irapuato is kind of void of personality. I rarely visit a place where I leave and it has made no impression on me good or bad. This is one of those few places. With Guanajuato and San Miguel not very far away the only reason I could imagine for living here is if your job takes you there.

Puebla has a ton of personality. I know some people who don't care for that personality because it is a little conservative and the churches on almost every street corner weird them out, but I like it. There are many cultural activities and the centro area is very attractive.

As for schools, I have never investigated but I have to expect that Puebla would offer superior options. It has three universities and I'm sure that fact, combined with it being the state capital, would create an environment for quality schools.

Regarding safety, the state of Guanajuato is sadly undergoing a recent rise in crime so that would tip the scales to Puebla as well.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been to Irapuato, it has an old fashioned air to it. It is mainly a large agricultural market.. quiet and not very interesting. I know of one person who moved there because of his partner..not a place people die to move to.

Puebla/ Cholula is also very conservative. A beautiful center and lots of ugly burbs, but if I had to move to either one Puebla would move, it has much more to offer. I have close friends in Puebla and have visited many times..froze to death in the winter as no one seems to have heat for those cold mornings when the water is just about frozen but you get beautiful sunny days..you can also get nice pollution from the volcano when it erupts but what a beautiful view. WHen your place is full of ashes pick up the ashes while dry as they turn into cement if you mix them with water..
The traffic is awful so live close to the places you will be during the day.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

zoeybloom said:


> Hi All,
> We have an opportunity with my husbands job to move from the US to either Irapuato or Puebla. We have 2 children who are 6 & 9, so school options and safety are very important. Would love your input on either town. Thank you in advance for your help!


My stepson and his family live in Puebla. They are middle-class Mexicans, not expats. Their children are 6, 3 and 1 1/2 yrs. There are many activities for the kids, museums, parks, etc. My grandchildren are in music classes, dance, sports activities, etc. I've really enjoyed Puebla when I've visited, lots of interesting architecture, cultural activities, great food, live music. The Centro Histórico is lovely and lively, and I especially love being there on a weekend night, when entire families, from babes to grandparents come out to stroll, watch street theatre, jugglers, musicians, etc. in the central zócalo. 

The only thing that would deter me from living in Puebla is that in Dec - Feb it can get very cold at night, and I hate being cold. Occasionally in winter I've checked the temperature in Puebla first thing in the morning, and it's about the same as Toronto, with no central heating. It always warms up during the day, though. But overall both Puebla and nearby Cholula are really nice cities, and safe.


----------



## angelineooi (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice to see you . Can I know at the end which area you chose to stay ? If Irapuato I would like to ask you more because we might move to Irapuato from japan too


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

angelineooi said:


> Nice to see you . Can I know at the end which area you chose to stay ? If Irapuato I would like to ask you more because we might move to Irapuato from japan too


The OP has posted here only once, and that was over a year ago, so I wouldn't count on getting a response from her.


----------



## angelineooi (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for telling me . I am still new member


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

angelineooi said:


> Thanks for telling me . I am still new member


It's wise to check dates on any posts you may find that are not recent.

And, of course, welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------

